# IS this Catt' aclandiae ????



## Roy (Mar 3, 2008)

Aussie eBay has an interesting Cattleya aclandiae for sale. aclandiae might be one of the parents but thats it. Another wrong species on the market.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CATTLEYA-ACL...yZ149202QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 3, 2008)

Roy,
I have never seen a Cat aclandiae in those colors before. It reminds of a primary hybrid that was made some time back, it had leopard as part of it's name.


----------



## Roy (Mar 3, 2008)

The plants about 4 times the size of aclandiae too.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 3, 2008)

Doesn't look like any aclandiae I've seen BUT maybe we haven't seen the 'rare' ones!


----------



## Candace (Mar 3, 2008)

No, this is not aclandiae, but a hydrid with aclandiae in it's parentage, like you said Roy. I actually own a few hybrids that look very similar to it.


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely not aclandiae. Looks like Jungle something or other made by H&R a few years back.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 4, 2008)

NO!! NO!! NO!!! It is not!!!!!


Ramon


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2008)

Who would want to pay the amount now on this plant even if it was correct???? Not me.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 4, 2008)

Roy said:


> Who would want to pay the amount now on this plant even if it was correct???? Not me.



Exactly!!!


Ramon


----------

